# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si mund të shtoj peshën?

## BarBie_GirL

Ka disa muaj qe jam dobesuar nuk e di se cfare ndodhi me mua.
Kisha nje shendet te mire edhe isha e kenaqur. Cfare mund te bej qe te shendoshem edhe pak? :konfuz:  
Ju lutem me ndihmoni 
Me respekt Era

----------


## maz

> _Postuar më parë nga BarBie_GirL_ 
> *Ka disa muaj qe jam dobesuar nuk e di se cfare ndodhi me mua.
> Kisha nje shendet te mire edhe isha e kenaqur. Cfare mund te bej qe te shendoshem edhe pak? 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni 
> Me respekt Era*



Mos e vrit mondjen per asgje lal & ha sa me shum donaughts & cokollata.  Ah sa me pak se*

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Disa  e  marrin  qesharake kete  temen e  shendetit por  dhe  kjo  kerkon  vetite e  saj.

Shendeti nuk vjen  vetem  nga  ushqimi. 
Apo menyrat  e  ç'thone  me  larte....
Njeriu  ka  nevoje per rehat,duhet  mos ket stres,te haje ushqim me vitamine,ambjenti qe e  rrethon duhet ta bej te  lumtur  qe te marri shendet.
Por  sigurisht  prape keto sjane te  mjaftushme ne  qofte se  njeriu  ka nje  organizem qe nuk merr shendet,
por  rasti  konkret  tregon se   nuk  ka  diçka  te  tille  keshtu  qe  shoqja  Barbie_Gýrl  mundohu te  jesh  larg  stresit  mos  e  mundo  veten  duke  menduar   ushqimin  prape  kujdes.  me  radhe  etj.


Me  Respekt.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Era,

Ka shume shkaqe per kete problemin tend, prandaj desha te te bej ca pyetje para se te jap mendimin tim se si mund te shendoshesh. Po te duash, mund te mi dergosh ne privat.

Cfare moshe ke? Sa e gjate je dhe cfare peshe ke? Ta pyes kete sepse ti mund te mendosh se je shume e dobet por sipas standartit shendetesor mund te jesh normale me peshe.

Sa kohe ke qe ke rene ne peshe dhe sa lbs ke rene ne peshe? Ndonje gje e vecante qe te ka ndodhur ne jeten e perditeshme gjate kesaj periudhe? Ndonje gezim apo hidherim? Po ndryshime fiziologjike te tjera ke vene re? Po probleme me gjendjen shpirterore ke (ie. depression)? E ka njeri tjeter ne familje kete?

E ke pas me pare problem peshen apo vec tani te eshte shfaqur? Pasi han ushqim, te duket sikur po te mbyt dhe do ta vjellesh? 

Nejse, kaq per tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

ne cte bejme te mos shendoshemi kjo kerkon si te shendoshem :buzeqeshje: 
bej shaka ee,se ne fakt eshte problem.edhe une kam pasur nje shoqe te tille..
te keshilloj te perdoresh sa me shume ushqime te freskta e me shume kalori,merru me sport,fle gjume mire,mos e vrit mendjen shume, e fiksoje ne tru qe do imarresh serisht ato kile!
te uroj shendoshje te shpejte :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## shahisti

> Ka disa muaj qe jam dobesuar nuk e di se cfare ndodhi me mua.
> Kisha nje shendet te mire edhe isha e kenaqur. Cfare mund te bej qe te shendoshem edhe pak? 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni 
> Me respekt Era




qenke ne siklet te madhe,qe te shendoshesh edhe pak ka shum menyra:e para te kosnulmosh sa me shum brumera,makarona  byrek me kungulle shume te tjera si keto ,c'do mengjes futi nje got vere  dhe disa kotoleta ne dreke fasule  dhe makarona dhe ne darke nje lakror me mjell misri dhe hithra dhe shoqeroje me nje gode llalle ka edhe menyra te tjera qe jan te ndaluara nga  moderatoret ti tregojm,por po qe se nuk te bejne efekt keto pyet me mire  doktorin popullor Arqile Botin te japi nje shpjegim me te qarte

----------


## Lancelot

> Ka disa muaj qe jam dobesuar nuk e di se cfare ndodhi me mua.
> Kisha nje shendet te mire edhe isha e kenaqur. Cfare mund te bej qe te shendoshem edhe pak? 
> Ju lutem me ndihmoni 
> Me respekt Era


E nderuara Era,

Nuk mund te prisni pergjigjje te vlefshme nese nuk spjegoni sadopak faktoret qe ju kane shtyer ne humbje peshe.
Me rendesi eshte te dihet se a egziston apetiti ndaj ushqimit edhepse keni humbur peshe? 
Si qendron puna me ndonje simptom apo ndonje problem te natyres psikologjike. 

Gjumi, djersitja, mosha, pesha momentale etj.. jane poashtu jane informacione eventuale qe ndonje mjek do ti ndihmonin ne diagnostifikim.
...por fjalen e fundit e kane analizat e gjakut dhe jashteqitjes.

Zakonisht per tretjen e mire te ushqimit rekomandohen verat (kuq/bardhe).

----------


## Dito

Nje nga simulantet e shendetit mendoj se eshte glukoza, ne te bejne pjese si cokollatat, embelsirat e ndryshme, e cdo gje tjeter qe permban sheqerna. Por mendoj qe nje pergjigje me e sakte jepet nga nje vizite mjekesore live tek nje mjek, pasi ketu mund te marresh veten ne qafe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## friendlyboy1

aha nuk te bejn gje karbohidrated lule, duhet yndyrna te hidrogjenuara

----------


## miri uk

Midita Te Gjithvi Kam Probleme Me Peshen

----------


## AlbaneZ

Per mua efikasitetin dhe rezultatin e duhur e duhur per renien ne pershe e ben vetem krosi ne natyre.

Ka shume e shume menyra qe degjojme perdite me ane te dietes etj etj,por une do te sygjeroja qe te filloje nje kros te lehte c'do mengjes dhe pasi te kthehesh mos te hash mengjes direkt por te pakten gjysem ore mbrapa dhe ne pak kohe do vesh re ndryshimin.

Gjithe te mirat.

*Lindi*

----------


## miri uk

megjithate faleminderit elena dhe lindi,  por problemi eshte se kam humbur pesh dhe dua ta fitoj perseri.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Kujtova se doje te ulje ne peshe.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ha rregullisht dhe me orar.Nqs je konsumator i duahanit atehere te sygjeroj ta lesh.

----------


## Marijuana85

> Disa  e  marrin  qesharake kete  temen e  shendetit por  dhe  kjo  kerkon  vetite e  saj.
> 
> Shendeti nuk vjen  vetem  nga  ushqimi. 
> Apo menyrat  e  ç'thone  me  larte....
> Njeriu  ka  nevoje per rehat,duhet  mos ket stres,te haje ushqim me vitamine,ambjenti qe e  rrethon duhet ta bej te  lumtur  qe te marri shendet.
> Por  sigurisht  prape keto sjane te  mjaftushme ne  qofte se  njeriu  ka nje  organizem qe nuk merr shendet,
> por  rasti  konkret  tregon se   nuk  ka  diçka  te  tille  keshtu  qe  shoqja  Barbie_Gýrl  mundohu te  jesh  larg  stresit  mos  e  mundo  veten  duke  menduar   ushqimin  prape  kujdes.  me  radhe  etj.
> 
> 
> Me  Respekt.


Oo plak po mir e ki ashtu  esht !!! e kam  nje ilake te familjes se ka humb shum pesh ashtu, por me shum esht puna nervav edhe se nuk qetesohet edhe pse te tjert mundohen me marr me te miren. se pari  duhet me kqyr mos esht nja pb jasht menyres se han , per shembull,( nashta esht deprecioni ? a mos je nda prej dashnorit dhe tash e ki hup vullnetin, apo ki shum stres ? ) ja pra mendoni ju njerz se keni pb me pesh se mundet  te jet se ju e ki  pergjegjen !
ju pershendes !! byyeee

----------


## LOGIC

Pershendetje!
Desha te ju pyese se si mund te shtoje ne peshe dhe a jam ne nen peshe ku:
Gjatesia: 1.70 cm
*Pesha:*   55 kg
Mosha:    16 vjeq
Jam futbollist me vyn pesha, ju lutem me tregoni ndonje tabel si te trashem pak...

----------


## benseven11

Ka njerez qe nuk shendoshen,e kane ne gjenetike ne kodin gjenetik informacionin qe te jene te dobet gjithe jeten,pamvarsisht se cfare ha.
Nqs babai mamaja jane te dobet edhe cuni do jete i dobet...
Trupi shendoshet me ushqime qe kane peshe te larte lende e thate qe do te thote po hengre gjelle gjithe jeten i dobet do ngelesh,po hengre sandwitch,mund te shendoshesh,pesha e materialit te thate ne sandwitch(perqendrimi i lendes se thate eshte me e larte krahasuar me nje gjelle),futja mish pule per mengjezl,oriz ose makarona,keshtu gjerash,hiq dore nga ushqimi me luge.Mos vrapo shume mos ec shume se ajo ti shteron kalorite dhe te mban te dobet.Mos harro tja futesh edhe dy shishe birre perdite.Me nje fjale nderro dieten ne ushqim dhe mos vrapo/ec shume.Eshte paradoks qe nje atlette jete i shendoshe,kurre nuk shendoshet,vetem krijon muskuj dhe fiber..
---
Shtimi ne peshe ka nje varg problemesh qe lidhen me zemren,kolesterol,perqindje e larte e yndyres etj qe jane me pasoja per shendetin.Nqs  arrin te shendoshesh per 5 vjet psh domethene je mbipeshe,atehere do te te duhen 5 vjet sforco dhe perpjekje per te ulur ne peshe dhe dobesuar.
Eshte shume e veshtire te ulesh ne peshe.Me mire ashtu si je i dobet.Te dobetit jane ne pergjithsi me shendet me te mire dhe pa probleme krahasuar me te shendoshet.

----------


## LOGIC

Beno Flm për sugjerimet tuja, por si te mos vrapoje unë ku luaj standard dhe kam çdo dite training. Po pesha me nevojitet se luaj ne pozicion ne fushe te futbollit 4 ose 2 d.m.th. kam për detyre ti prish aksionet e kundërshtarëve kur luaj ne pozicion 4 e si 2 me duhet te krosoj dhe sprintet nuk me ndalen me bie te vrapoj me shumë  kupton...
Por pesha po me duhet qe te jem me i rende ne dyluftim, ne hedhje disi kështu.
Qe te jem me i forte me peshe më te rende çka me duhet te haj proteina ne mëngjes kalcium te marre nga qumështi po mendoj çka me bene mire...
Gjithë te mirat, FLM

----------


## RaPSouL

Shif te hash sa me shum kalori ne dite dhe do behesh top fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LOGIC

> Shif te hash sa me shum kalori ne dite dhe do behesh top fare


FLM RapSoul...

----------


## artistja

Mendoj qe nuk duhet te shqetesohesh,deri ne moshen 23 vjec ne rritemi ti je 16 vjec dhe trupi yt eshte akoma ne zhvillim.Te uroj sukses me futbollin dhe mos u merakos fare :Lulja3:

----------

